# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Botox veroorzaakt spierproblemen

## FRANCOIS580

*Er langer jonger, gezonder en mooier uitzien zonder ouderdomsrimpels en ontsierende kraaienpootjes is de betrachting van velen. En daar hebben al deze schoonheidsfreaks, onder druk van de schoonheidsindustrie, zeer veel voor over. In dit streven naar het schoonheidsideaal speelt botox een steeds belangrijkere hoofdrol. Het stopt niet alleen je ouderdomsproces en bezorgt je zo een gladde huid, recent bleek botox ook doeltreffend tegen migraine. 
Maar uit recent wetenschappelijk onderzoek blijkt botox nu lang niet zo onschuldig als steeds werd gedacht. Uit al deze resultaten blijkt nu dat botox niet alleen de te behandelen en ingespoten spieren behandelt, maar tegelijk ook een negatieve invloed heeft op de andere, onbehandelde spieren van je lichaam.* 


(*Francois580*)


Botox wordt momentaal massaal gebruikt in de schoonheidsindustrie en de chirurgie om huidveroudering een halt toe te roepen en rimpels en kraaienpootjes te verdoezelen. Ingespoten in bijvoorbeeld de spieren van je aangezicht, zorgt botox voor een tijdelijke verlamming, waardoor rimpels en kraaienpootjes een tijdje worden gecamoufleerd. Nu blijkt dat deze veel toegepaste behandelingsmethode lang niet zo onschuldig is.


*Spieren volledig verlamd*


Na recente wetenschappelijke onderzoeken aan het Massachusetts General Hospital in Boston, bleek dat gezonde spieren die met botox werden geïnjecteerd vier dagen volledig verlamd bleven. Daarmee waren de problemen nog lang niet van de baan. Na zestien dagen functioneerden de betrokken spieren nog altijd niet zoals voor de inspuiting. De wetenschappers stelden een tragere spierreactie, een kleinere spierspanning en ernstige spierkrampen vast. Daarbijn werd ook vastgesteld dat botox niet alleen effect heeft op de behandelde spier(en), maar tegelijk ook verregaande gevolgen heeft voor de andere spieren in je lichaam *.../...*

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...problemen.html

----------


## Elisabeth9

Francois580: 

Een mooi onderwerp wat veelvuldig ter sprake komt in de media....dank je wel....het is nog erger dan ik dacht....wauw dat is een slechte zaak, goede voorlichting is immer Welkom!!!!  :Wink: 
Botox zijn ze al jaren mee aan de gang en ik heb jaren geleden al gehoord over het stoppen van de migraine, of tijdelijk zullen we maar zeggen.....ook wordt het ingespoten tegen spasmen heb ik mij laten vertellen....

zelf heb ik er wel eens over nagedacht of dit iets voor mij kan zijn....ik heb het toen jaren geleden voorgelegd aan de specialist van de pijnbestrijding....het is vergif zei hij, en je weet niet wat het over jaren gaat doen in je lichaam.....ik heb besloten om het dan maar gewoon te houden bij creme's.....de verleiding is om ons heen, dus je moet gewoon goed in je schoenen staan....ik heb het gezien bij iemand, ik vond het onnatuurlijk...op tv zie je ook de veminkingen die zijn ontstaan bij mensen die zich hebben laten opereren bij prutsers van artsen....en dat allemaal omdat je mee wilt doen, en het bij sommige artsen minder geld kost.....een zeer moeilijke materie.....als je het ziet dan ben je hopenlijk gelijk genezen om niets uit te laten voeren.....de verleiding is groot dat moet ik zeggen...we hopen allemaal op een tover en wondermiddel.... :Big Grin:  maar enfin lekker doordromen en gewoon je huid goed blijven verzorgen met de creme's die goed en betaalbaar zijn....
dank je wel Francois....ik blijf dit interessant vinden.....er is nog veel te leren....handig ook die site's die je doorgeeft in het artikel hierboven...

Groeten van een tevreden lezeres.....Elisabeth  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Elisabeth9, ik hoop je nog lang van interressant leesvoer te kunnen voorzien. Wanneer je de site bezoekt zou jij me een groot plezier doen door op 'vind ik leuk' te klikken in de linker boven hoek.

Dank en groetjes,,

Francois580

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik zal er op letten maar ik heb het nog niet zien staan!!!!! 

Groeten  :Embarrassment:

----------


## DokterFrodo

Beste Francois580,

Er is de laatste tijd juist veel wetenschappelijke onderbouwing voor de positieve effecten van Botox. 

Het onderzoek waar u waarschijnlijk aan refereert, kan je op twee manieren interpreteren. 
In dit onderzoek wordt de kuitspier van een muisje ingespoten met Botox. Dit zorgt ervoor dat de kuitspier tot rust komt(verlamt raakt voor 3 maanden). Vervolgens neemt de kracht van de kuitspier aan de andere kant ook af. 

U interpreteert dit alsof Botox door het gehele lichaam zou verspreiden.
Zoals de wetenschappers het interpreteren is Botox een middel dat de spier doelgericht rust geeft (verlamt) en de kuitspier aan de andere kant door 'negatieve terugkoppeling' ook minder sterk wordt.

Daarmee wordt dus niet bedoeld dat de Botox in het lichaam verspreidt en onveilig zou kunnen zijn.

Ik hoop dat jullie hier wat aan hebben.

Groeten,
Dokter Frodo Gaymans

----------

